# Sodium



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2016)

Sodium is a tricky subject for me for some reason... in my new lean state it's become extremely important though.  I am not measuring my intake at all just salting the hell out of my food and choosing foods that are just higher in sodium.

Salt and vinegar chips have become a staple for me.

When I am all loaded up with sodium I look ****ing awesome. Abs come out and I look hard and vascular.

If I let my sodium drop at all though it's a train wreck. All the water in the muscle moves into the skin.  I bloat. And I can't stop pissing my brains out.

Any of you guys careful with your sodium intake? Measuring it at all?  Just curious if anyone else is paying attention to this.  I am trying to find some equilibrium I guess.  

Seems like there are some factors at play I need to brush up on like ADH and so on.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2016)

I load up as much salt as I can. Makes my muscles feel full and responsive and I can't perform well without it. I slam Gatorade throughout the day and like you put salt in all my foods. I think it's the most important "supplement" for me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 7, 2016)

My fingers would burst if I salted my food.

I have an interesting relationship with salt. I bloat up like a deer tick if I eat to much.

Whatever salt is in my foods from cooking, is what I eat. Don't track it, but my moon face lets me know when I've had to much...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't track it myself but I load my food up with salt for the flavor


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 7, 2016)

Im like DYS unless I'm on a low/no carb diet otherwise it's bloat city ...


----------



## Yaya (Sep 7, 2016)

I look like randy quad and eat a bowl of salt daily


----------



## snake (Sep 7, 2016)

I take in way too much sodium but off cycle, my BP is fine and I never have a bloated look. I will salt the shit out of McDonald fries and take the top off the salt shaker for a nice Delmonico steak. If I do need to cut for some reason, I cut the sodium out and will piss like a racehorse every 1/2 hr.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2016)

I salt everything when I cut. Got one of those pink Himalayan sea salt grinder things.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2016)

Isn't the sodium - high bp correlation pretty much zero?


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Isn't the sodium - high bp correlation pretty much zero?


Stan Efferding discussed this in one of his Rhinos Rants. Or maybe it was butter. Either way, I eat a shit load of both.


----------



## bsw5 (Sep 7, 2016)

So I'm confused now. I've always read that sodium causes bloating.  While some of you say it helps looking more cut. It effects people differently I assume now.  I always bloat if my sodium intake is too high.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Isn't the sodium - high bp correlation pretty much zero?



A weak, but statistically significant correlation was observed. Usually, the high bp is observed when the diet changes before the kidneys can find a new homeostatic set-point.  The kidneys pretty much always keep the blood serum at ~140 milliequivalents per liter.

When you have a rapid a rapid increase in your intake or lack thereof, your kidneys will adjust accordingly. So meaningful alterations in sodium levels are rarely observed  by quick changes in your diet unless you have a kidney issue.

That's what studies say. My experience has been otherwise. Maybe I just have slow kidneys.

**** Toolsteel.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 7, 2016)

I try to stay away from to much salt.  Makes me retain water like an 8 month pregnant woman.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 7, 2016)

I try to keep a balance with sodium. I don't use table salt on my food ever. Because I use anabolics regularly, which causes me to retain more extra cellular water retention, it causes me to really watch my sodium intake even more so. But being that sodium  is an important electrolyte and mineral which plays a key role in muscle contraction and works to regulate body fluids I don't want to be deficiente in it either.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 7, 2016)

Im like Milo I like the way I look and feel when I hold water because of salt. But if I eat too much my hands get really swollen and I hate the way that feels.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2016)

I can't say I've ever noticed a difference. May be time to experiment.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2016)

Interesting.  The varied reactions to sodium... 

Seems like it's just consistency that's the key


----------



## Maijah (Sep 7, 2016)

I love salt and use it regularly. However I've never noticed a difference in my physique because of it. I've never been leaner than 12% bf so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2016)

Maijah said:


> I love salt and use it regularly. However I've never noticed a difference in my physique because of it. I've never been leaner than 12% bf so maybe that has something to do with it.



Are you suggesting that pillar is under 12% bf....




:32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Are you suggesting that pillar is under 12% bf....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm damn close. Veins in abs and shit.  Still holding some on my legs and chest.  Probably 14% right now. Holding steady for the meet on Oct 8 and then going to step things up and get shredded as fuark...  wish I did this years ago. My wife can't keep her clothes on around me these days.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 8, 2016)

i had problems with hams cramping when i lift, increased my salt and the problem stopped.as long as my blood pressure is good i am adding salt


----------



## Milo (Sep 8, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> i had problems with hams cramping when i lift, increased my salt and the problem stopped.as long as my blood pressure is good i am adding salt



100%. Back in my wrestling days I would get severe hamstring and forearm cramps. I had to have people sit on my hands to keep them from curling back. That's when I ate super clean and drank only water. Once I started slamming hamburgers and Gatorade after weigh ins I never got another cramp and my strength and energy went through the roof. I attribute it to the salt and fats.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> i had problems with hams cramping when i lift, increased my salt and the problem stopped.as long as my blood pressure is good i am adding salt



THIS. I'd get cramps in my calves when I was fighting until I was introduced to salt tablets. No more cramps.


----------



## Milo (Sep 8, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> THIS. I'd get cramps in my calves when I was fighting until I was introduced to salt tablets. No more cramps.


Been looking for the tablets. Where do you get them? Been to vitamin shops etc.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2016)

I like to snort my sodium.. Yaya put me on to it


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm damn close. Veins in abs and shit.  Still holding some on my legs and chest.  Probably 14% right now. Holding steady for the meet on Oct 8 and then going to step things up and get shredded as fuark...  wish I did this years ago. My wife can't keep her clothes on around me these days.


You know damn well what word I want to say, and you know damn well you're becoming it. And you like it!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 8, 2016)

Being strong and looking sexxyyyyy is what every guy wants and it can be done. U don't have to be an unhealthy slob to get strong. And the ladies love it


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Being strong and looking sexxyyyyy is what every guy wants and it can be done. U don't have to be an unhealthy slob to get strong. And the ladies love it



So you are saying lifting can fix my face????


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 8, 2016)

Joliver said:


> So you are saying lifting can fix my face????


Uhhh... Just makes it less noticeable. People are less likely to count your 3 teeth when there's 700+ on the bar.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Uhhh... Just makes it less noticeable. People are less likely to count your 3 teeth when there's 700+ on the bar.



I swore off competition since they decided my liberty overall's straps "assisted that piece of trash" in the deadlift and squat.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 8, 2016)

Joliver said:


> I swore off competition since they decided my liberty overall's straps "assisted that piece of trash" in the deadlift and squat.


That's actually a pretty good idea


----------



## Joliver (Sep 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> That's actually a pretty good idea



Of course.  I'm real smart and shit. In fact, you cant spell badass geneius without "bad genes."  I got that in spades.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2016)

Milo said:


> Been looking for the tablets. Where do you get them? Been to vitamin shops etc.



Vitamin shoppe has electrolyte tabs. I seem to have been given the impression that salt tabs are rX only?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2016)

Milo said:


> Been looking for the tablets. Where do you get them? Been to vitamin shops etc.



You can get 'em these days right from Amazon - here's some


----------



## Milo (Sep 8, 2016)

Jesus **** $100? Is this mere table salt we are talking about here?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2016)

Milo said:


> Jesus **** $100? Is this mere table salt we are talking about here?



Theres 1000 tabs in the jar.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2016)

Heres just 100 tabs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> You can get 'em these days right from Amazon - here's some



Those aren't flavored. Groce.  Maybe add gatorade powder or crystal light?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those aren't flavored. Groce.  Maybe add gatorade powder or crystal light?



they dont taste too bad -you get used to 'em - but sure, some gaytoraid to wash it down yea.


----------

